# male and female bearded dragon housed together



## kel32 (Jan 29, 2009)

hi all im thinking of getting a female to go with my male but they would have to be housed together whats all your thoughts on this ive red the books i know whats said about keeping them housed on there owns but the amount of people ive seen with male and females housed together has just got me thinking


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

just quote from another thread last night


scalez said:


> if they're both male and female they're going to breed constantly, which in turn will cause the female a lot of stress, and you a lot of money if you decide to incubate eggs.
> you'll have to quarantine for 3 months as well, just in case of health problems being passed onto the male.
> so you might as well just get a new set up for it and keep them separate.


and if you decide to breed them only put them together for the breeding then separate again.


----------



## kel32 (Jan 29, 2009)

yeah i understand that but ive seen people with theres togther all the time


----------



## Rptle (Apr 2, 2009)

That doesn't necessarily make it alright.. take note of scalez post


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Kellie

I wouldnt. Its not worth the risk of them fighting, your female will constantly be raped and harrassed, dominated and thoroughly misserable.

Your male doesnt need company, he REALLY doesnt and will be a much better pet on his own.

There are 10 times as many people who dont keep them together than do and there are pages and pages on this forum about the downside of keeping beardies together and horror stories about what can and does happen.

If you dont have the space for another beardie then please dont get one.

Ant.


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

If I was housed with a female and only female I could do it with, I'd shag her aswell....

Think of the male being you....


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)

aye, i'll also repost this bit. 


scalez said:


> my mate had a female dragon in with a male dragon who has severe MBD (she rescued him, he's a great little guy but his natural instincts could have killed the female), she thought they would be fine and he wouldn't be able to mate with the female, it was fine until the dragon with mbd started attacking the female's neck trying to mate and headbobbing at her constantly, even though he wasn't able to mate with her because of his problems, the damage was still being done, he was strong enough to throw her around the cage, she stopped eating, wasn't moving, stayed at the cool end of the tank hidden away from the male all day.
> she has been separated now, and is eating well again, it's just a lesson my friend has learnt, now all her dragons are separated.
> luckily at the moment i only have one dragon, getting one or two more in a few weeks, they are defiantly going to be housed separately from each other.


it's pretty nasty watching it happen.


----------



## kel32 (Jan 29, 2009)

hmmmmmmmm i see your points


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

I wouldn't and heres why
1. There are enough people breeding their beardies without knowing what they're doing as it is (my count is upto 11 tiny baby beardies that have been dumped on me from various people!)

2. Beardies are happier on their own. and your male constantly harassing a female will cause her stress, weight loss, and countless other probably stress related problems that means she will suffer.

Personally i dont think its right to keep them together. I have a female and a male (who has problems and i rescued) and i wouldn't dream of keeping them together.
Listen to the people on here advising against it, its for the best.


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

hi there you will find alot of conflicting info about housing beardies together many pro breeders do keep males and females almost perm together however i stress the PRO part these guys know what to look for prob spend 24/7 with the lizards .. my opinion would be if you work keep em seperate it only takes a second for a lizard to suddenly become aggressive 

I have three beardies Blaze a 9 month old female , and smirnoff and rouge who are both about 8 weeks old they are two diff morphs and are of simalar weight and size but all three are housed seperate ... Blaze started in a 2ft tank and moved to a 4ft tank a while ago ... when i got the two babies i housed them in the same viv . I brought them home late afternoon so when they went in i watched them come around a bit and everything appeared fine ..The next morning i went down to my local rep store and purchased a new 2Ft viv intended as a seperte tank JUST INCASE .... I however for once was organised and also purchased the nessecery accessories and lights .... i got the viv home less than a hour later so at this point they had not been together 24 hours .. I put the viv down went into the room to check on them and could not belive what i saw my two baby dragons locked mouth to mouth bouncing round viv now both of these babies had been with siblings and none of the babies in either batch had any nips or any problems with aggression they had both been fed seperate thus to stop this happening over food ... its just not worth it even more sore when your dragons not sexually matured ... 

i also know of a place that houses 6 females with 1 male .... 

and an apparent professonal outfit (centre) where 7 males are housed in a 6 ft viv with a sign on glass saying please dont worry if the dragons appear to be fighting they are just sorting the dominance of the pack !!!:gasp:​
__________________


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

my 2 beardies are male and female, aged 2 and 3 and they have been housed together since they were bought, tiffa has never layed and they have never tried to mate and the only problem i have is tiffa tries to feed tidus' food lol apart from that they get on like a house on fire, they actually get mad if you seperate them

x


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

BellaCullen said:


> my 2 beardies are male and female, aged 2 and 3 and they have been housed together since they were bought, tiffa has never layed and they have never tried to mate and the only problem i have is tiffa tries to feed tidus' food lol apart from that they get on like a house on fire, they actually get mad if you seperate them
> 
> x


Related by any chance?

Or mis sexed?


----------



## BellaCullen (Apr 23, 2009)

neither we had everything checked out vet says sometimes it just happens that a female won't lay during her life as for the non mating i think there just too comfy together lol like a wee old couple!


----------



## stevenw (Feb 28, 2009)

the choice is yours but you would not get much sympathey from alot on this site if the worst did happen #


JUST a lot of told ya so


----------

